
The Indian 'Spy' Who Mapped Tibet - sbmthakur
https://www.livehistoryindia.com/history-daily/2019/06/14/the-indian-spy-who-mapped-tibet
======
_threads
Thanks, that was interesting ! Why do they say that Tibet was locked ?

